# Remington 887 recall



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Just heard that Remington has a recall on 887 pump shotguns, does not specify gauge!

Remington is voluntarily recalling Remington Model 887™ shotguns 
manufactured from December 1, 2013 through November 24, 2014.
Model 887™ shotguns manufactured before December 1, 2013, 
and after November 24, 2014 are not subject to this recall.

Remington Recall


----------

